# 100W Reptile Vivarium Basking Lamp Light Bulb Exo Terra



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Are these any good? Or are they just like havin a domestic Spot in your viv? Thanks


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Just the same as a household 100Watt Spot-Bulb mate


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this what i should get?

GE Spotlight Lightbulb 10443 2 Pack 100w, 10443


----------

